# New Maxxon 13' River Raft



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

A brand new, mid-sized drop stitch floor raft with extra large side tubes is now available from Maxxon at a great introductory price, $1949. The XSB-390 is just under 13', 6'3" wide, with 21" tubes, generous rocker, and a smooth underside. Five year warranty. Maxxon XSB-390 River Raft.

390 centimeters = 153.5 inches = 12.8 feet

Have a great boating season!


----------

